# GH 1000iu



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Santa's been early to my house this year and delivered 1000iu of GH.









It's my intention to run it throughout 2009, my questions are:

1. Should I run it ED, EOD, PWO or 5 on 2 off?

2. What dose would be best?

3. When should I jab it? (always done before bed in the past)

4. Is it right that I shouldn't eat carbs for an hour either side of a jab?

I have used GH in the past for 3 - 4 month stints but never had a decent long run at it hence the 1000iu I've now stocked up on.

I realise that it will need high doses for any significant mass gain, but I'm planning on using it this time to see if the 'magic' really does happen during longer cycles in terms of fat loss & body recomposition etc.

Cheers


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

I would do a search for previous threads/posts as questions you have asked have been covered previously and there are a few different schools of thoughts on how and when to take. Then if you still have questions post up again:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

eurgar is correct most of what you are asking has been covered many times before....

this is my advice altough their are many opinions on how you should run GH...



Rich-B said:


> 1. Should I run it ED, EOD, PWO or 5 on 2 off? - EOD
> 
> 2. What dose would be best? - 8-10iu's
> 
> ...


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> eurgar is correct most of what you are asking has been covered many times before....
> 
> this is my advice altough their are many opinions on how you should run GH...


Thanks for the replies.

Pscarb, I take it it is also a myth that any more than 2iu in one jab is a waste as it cannot be utilised by the body given the protocol you have outlined above?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate total b0llocks as is the myth that multiple injections are better than one injection a day...these myths are normally spread by idiots who have heard it once and then quote it as gospel....


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

gh works whatever way you take it just make sure you train hard and i mean hard , eat eat eat eat and sleep , THE END .


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

I`d say bang in 10iu PWO with slin 4 times a week. will last you 25 weeks. Done.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

What HGH you using mate?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Rich-B said:


> Santa's been early to my house this year and delivered 1000iu of GH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HMMMMMM GH is the most dangerous compound known to man, you have to be completely nuts to even consider injecting it.

side effects include (but not exclusive)

tiny penis

aids

brain damage

heart attack

piles

spots

going blind

impotence

mRSA

and GAYNESS

Best thing you could do is PM me, i will give my addy and you can send special delivery and i will dispose of henious substance in a safe and controlled way:thumbup1:


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> I`d say bang in 10iu PWO with slin 4 times a week. will last you 25 weeks. Done.


Slin is still a bit out of my league yet I think.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Beans said:


> What HGH you using mate?


It's Thanktropin, red tops mate.

I've heard great things about it.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

jw007 said:


> HMMMMMM GH is the most dangerous compound known to man, you have to be completely nuts to even consider injecting it.
> 
> side effects include (but not exclusive)
> 
> ...


 :blowme: :lol:


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Rich-B said:


> It's Thanktropin, red tops mate.
> 
> I've heard great things about it.


Blimey, you bought 1000iu's of a HGH you've never used before?

Fair play mate, rather you than me though. :confused1:


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I know it was a bit of a risk but my source has a very solid rep, I've yet to hear a bad report about these Thanktropins, and I've done a lot of research.


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> HMMMMMM GH is the most dangerous compound known to man, you have to be completely nuts to even consider injecting it.
> 
> side effects include (but not exclusive)
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: beat me to it


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

jw007 said:


> HMMMMMM GH is the most dangerous compound known to man, you have to be completely nuts to even consider injecting it.
> 
> side effects include (but not exclusive)
> 
> ...


lmfao

gayness

pscarb must be complete closet case then lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OI i have had non of these sides well apart from brain damage but thats why i get along with you mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jw007 said:


> HMMMMMM GH is the most dangerous compound known to man, you have to be completely nuts to even consider injecting it.
> 
> side effects include (but not exclusive)
> 
> ...


But what if one was to have all these and he never did GH? :whistling:


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Over active Pituary gland? lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hackskii said:


> But what if one was to have all these and he never did GH? :whistling:


You would be pretty unlucky:lol: :lol: :lol:

But if it was you hacks, then you would have got all of them from booze... and more :lol:


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

people need to let people know that you should work your way up to 8-9 or 10iu.Dont just jab 10 iu.s you;ll do youselfs damage


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

bkoz said:


> people need to let people know that you should work your way up to 8-9 or 10iu.Dont just jab 10 iu.s you;ll do youselfs damage


Not sure about damage, but I have never ever been able to jab this much.

Depending on the GH, I am stuck at around 2iu max a day, any more and stiff joints occur..................


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Currently one week in at 2.5iu/day, no sides so far.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

No sides up yhe dose.If you dont get any thing from over 9iu,s get a pregnancy test an d test you gh.Not saying yours is fake just 1000iu,s i,d test it......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not everyone gets sides from GH mostly sides are an indication that you are using to much to soon....it does not mean you are using fake gh


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

4 weeks in now.

Week 1: 2.5iu ED

Weeks 2 - 4: 10iu EOD (planning on remaining at this dose for 7 months minimum)

Ocassional tingling in hands and feet, slight stiffness in knuckles and wrists, drastically improved sleep.


----------

